# OpenVPN 2.0.2 init script problem

## tracyde

I have been trying to get OpenVPN working for a couple of days now and have finally been able to get it to start via the command line

```
/usr/sbin/openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/server/local.conf
```

But whenever I attempt to start it via the Gentoo init scripts (/etc/init.d/openvpn) it does absolutely nothing.

```
hades ~ # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn for server ...                                                                                                                   [ !! ]
```

Has anyone else had this problem or could possibly know of a way to get more debug information?

----------

## jamapii

Maybe you still have the old init script that looks for /etc/openvpn/server.conf, either because you didn't update it when running dispatch-conf, or because the ebuild in your overlay is based on an old version, not on the latest one.

PS: if both don't apply to you, maybe something in your local.conf refers files outside its directory... the init script doesn't only pass --config but also --daemon and --cd arguments.Last edited by jamapii on Wed Sep 21, 2005 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DNAspark99

 *tracyde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem or could possibly know of a way to get more debug information?

 

openvpn should be dumping some info into your logs, check /var/log/messages for clues

----------

## tracyde

As far as I can tell my config file is correct and I am using the newest available version/ebuild of OpenVPN (2.0.2)

My /etc/openvpn directory is setup correctly and everthing in my local.conf file is a full and correct path (i.e. /etc/openvpn/server/keys/ca.crt)

And I have looked at my /var/log/messages the only thing that is displayed after the failed attempt to bring up openvpn is 

```
Sep 23 05:29:37 hades openvpn[14775]: Exiting
```

That is it and I have the verbosity set to 11

----------

## cchee

You tried running via command line instead?

----------

